# Info on K9 Academy International, Lowell MI



## corinnecrow (Jun 23, 2013)

We need to board our 7 month old dog for 3+ weeks over Christmas break due to vacation and wanted to combine that with in house obedience training right away. Has anybody done any training with Neeno at K9 Academy International in Lowell, MI and if so, can you let me know your experience? 

Alternatively, does anyone have recommendations for in house training around Grand Rapids, MI. We can travel some if beneficial. 

I am a little put off by the package deal training (4 weeks for on lease; 4 weeks for off lease, etc.). I would prefer to have a trainer work on what's important to us and accept that the dog knows some stuff already; thus, combining some on and some off lease training during the 4 weeks. Is that possible?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Do you mean on leash and off leash training? 

If you must board your pup, then the training may be fun and help relieve missing you. 

That said, since most dog training is more about training the human on the other end of the leash, I'm hoping you are going to classes WITH your dog after the boarding is over.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I don't know Nino, but have heard ok things about his training. If you do have to board your pup, with going with his place should be fine. I don't know if I'd want him(or his staff) training my dog without me present, however. And I wouldn't pay for a packaged training 'deal'.
Why is it that you feel you need to send your dog out for training, instead of working with him yourself(with the help of an instructor?) 
Check out the Well Mannered Dog club, I think it would be safer for your puppy to have you involved in every aspect of training with him. There are a couple trainers I'd stay away from up that way....please use caution if you decide to board and train your puppy.


----------



## CalvinInHobbsMom (Feb 10, 2020)

I have used Nino. He trained Whiskey _Rip_ when he was a puppy. I had asked them to train him to be a guard dog. When his training was completed, they offered to sell me a guard dog. Turns out he was just a gentle giant who would have had t ok trip an intruder.








I would definitely use Nino again. If you are going on a trip, they are offering a great service to have your dog trained while you are away. 
They will train you and work with you and your pet when you return.


----------

